# mounting heavy 8/4 table top to tresstle



## siggs (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm working on a beast table with fir been try to figure out a strong functional and relatively easy way to mount the top. This is what i came up with inexpensive but it took a couple hours to make the brackets from pre cut 1/8 metal painfully on the drill press and dremel, then to route and fit. I don't mind using a bit metal and bolts i have to keep the time down to sell competitivly.


----------



## freddy1962 (Feb 27, 2014)

Looks like it should work. I really like your table design…very cool looking.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Considering the apparent weight of the trestles are those 1/8" brackets strong enough to hold everything together when you attempt to lift the table by its top?

That is my only concern, otherwise, looking very massive and good indeed!


----------



## siggs (Feb 2, 2014)

I guess we will find out shortly, they seem very rigid i also have some 1/4" just incase as well as the ability to add more 1/8" . I have seen others similar at restoration hardware but seesh they just scew the top in from underneath the tresstle. Crossed fingers anyways thanks.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Looks like it should work fine the metal is even slotted to allow for wood movement .


----------



## siggs (Feb 2, 2014)

It worked out just great, minimal movement and lifting it caused little flex. Mind you it's wide at 40" so the whole thing was designed to come apart for moving any distance. Moving a few inches here or there not a prob with the top on. A good learning experience for me. Doing loose tennons with the router sucked for the bread board ends. It was difficult and time consuming, couldn't justify a domino and couldn't flip it over alone to do traditional methods. If i could come up with a way to make it faux 2" that would be cool. Might even consider tng or half lap for the planks and forget the ends for a more production piece. Until i get a faster method.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Damn, nice looking table.


----------

